# The new, World, of Warcraft thread



## Caine (Aug 25, 2007)

HEy everyone, I know we got alot of WoW players and I wasthinking, "Wouldn't it be kewl if we had a whole guild for us on one of the servers? where we can get on and express our nerdiness there and enjoy other things ythan jsut here? cause if anyone is interested lets start whistling up some server names and figuring out which would be best and what faction we should all be on when we do do it!

C'mon!!! Lets get rolling on this!


----------



## Zoom (Aug 26, 2007)

Interesting. I just ordered the game (was busy with other games the last few years-- Ragnarok, City of Heroes and Second Life, not to mention the expense of all those DS games), so once I get up to speed, I wouldn't mind hacking and slashing around with a bunch of Dims.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 26, 2007)

its been so long since I played, can europeans get onto the american servers?
and what would people people wanna be horde or alliance?
I vote would vote for horde since then I could transfer my character over (thats if I could transfer it onto a server we could all get on)
Lv 50 Orc Hunter: Axmaiden with Tony the tiger


----------



## Caine (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, yeah, all the english speaking servers are set up together, I got a buddy who plays on a Aussie server.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 26, 2007)

I've tossed around the idea many times in the past. A year ago, all my buddies wanted me in City of Heroes; I spent 5 days on it before other activities kept me away.

Same with WoW. Lots and lots of walking and although it does get good, I didn't continue for the same reason I rarely play pen-and-paper D&D anymore; not enough consecutive hours to spare.

The only game I am looking forward to in the coming year is StarCraft II, and only because I know the single-player missions will keep me entertained for hours and hours on my own schedule.

As much as I would like to join a "Dimensions Horde," I'd have to learn how to alter time to get enough of it to play with


----------



## sophie44 (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't play WOW but I sure do sell my weight in that game every week...


----------



## gypsy (Aug 27, 2007)

Eeeeeyep. 

Horde. All the way. 

Count me in, folks.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd be all over this, but I'd ask that it not be on a PVP server. I've tried PVP. I get motion sick from having to run around in circles so I don't get targeted. I really wish I was kidding.

I don't have a Horde or Alliance preference.


----------



## gypsy (Aug 27, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'd be all over this, but I'd ask that it not be on a PVP server. I've tried PVP. I get motion sick from having to run around in circles so I don't get targeted. I really wish I was kidding.
> 
> I don't have a Horde or Alliance preference.



Ugh, yeah. No PVP. I find it fun once in a while. Normal server is my vote.


----------



## Caine (Aug 28, 2007)

But ladies.... wheres the fun in a PVE server....? lets take a vote on it for those who have poseted, we got for PVE, one PVP (me) and if we do wind up PVP, I'll protect ya  , me an my new.... Shammy, pally, or lock!!!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm in, but screw pvp servers. 
in theory, there's no reason why they shouldn't be fun. but i've played on several and in reality: it's thousands and thousands of jackass moron teenage kids who've got nothing better to do all day than ruin other people's time playing the game. i play wow to screw around and have fun, not to be constantly harassed and annoyed and hindered from leveling by some jerk. and unlike them i don't have all day to play, so if my 2 hours a day is spent getting camped by some 70 rogue in hillsbrad while i'm level 23 and just trying to kill mountain lions, that's it. 
which is probably why almost all of my characters on pvp servers are forever stuck in the mid-twenties, logged out in the tarren mill inn. 

end rant!
wow i'm really letting my dweeb flag fly, here.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll be your healer!!

I'm level 12 blood elf priest...roarrrrrrr


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll come play!  And I vote for no PVP.


----------



## gypsy (Aug 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i'm in, but screw pvp servers.
> in theory, there's no reason why they shouldn't be fun. but i've played on several and in reality: it's thousands and thousands of jackass moron teenage kids who've got nothing better to do all day than ruin other people's time playing the game. i play wow to screw around and have fun, not to be constantly harassed and annoyed and hindered from leveling by some jerk. and unlike them i don't have all day to play, so if my 2 hours a day is spent getting camped by some 70 rogue in hillsbrad while i'm level 23 and just trying to kill mountain lions, that's it.
> which is probably why almost all of my characters on pvp servers are forever stuck in the mid-twenties, logged out in the tarren mill inn.
> 
> end rant!



*stomps*

YEAH!!!


----------



## Caine (Aug 29, 2007)

meanies... Oh well, at least it will be me and 7 gorgeous ladies!!! Well, then PVE it is... well I have chosen the server and it is Mok'Nathal. I got my new char there rdy to go, the name is Chainer, lvl 1 Druid. 

I'll be waiting for any and all on Thursday evening at 9:30 East coast time, and 6:30 west coast. so post you're names ladies and come join me!!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 29, 2007)

Are we're doing Horde, right? 'Cause I need to know before I start grinding on a new char.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 29, 2007)

i'm having so much fun leveling my belf lock right now, i'm not sure when i'll be able to tear myself away. 
i might even just transfer her, since i hate my current server.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 29, 2007)

Bridey, Undead Warlock. Pleased to meet you. Now you will die.


----------



## Groove Salad (Aug 29, 2007)

Just made a Belf lock, name is Padilla =)


----------



## elle camino (Aug 29, 2007)

haha sweet let's just make an all-lock guild. 

after getting this one to the midforties i really can't see myself going back to playing any other class.


----------



## Groove Salad (Aug 29, 2007)

Warlocks = overpowered


----------



## Caine (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah, horde side, and I got a Druid there now, I look forward to those joining me there ladiesandgents and yes, locks are OP andwe rule the game!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 29, 2007)

egh, come to think of it i'm about to start school again. that plus work means i'll barely have time to play at all, much less start from scratch on a new server yada yada.
you guys have fun though! nerd it up.


----------



## Caine (Aug 29, 2007)

oh boooo, you need to joinus Elle!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 29, 2007)

omg someone remind me to make my character tonight! I'll forget


----------



## Caine (Aug 29, 2007)

ya got it Sunnie!


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 29, 2007)

Im already on Mok'nathal its not a PVE server though. Its normal play. I have a lvl 66 lock but sorry its alliance. Sooooo make your guild and I will hunt you all


----------



## Caine (Aug 29, 2007)

Falling Boy said:


> Im already on Mok'nathal its not a PVE server though. Its normal play. I have a lvl 66 lock but sorry its alliance. Sooooo make your guild and I will hunt you all



ROFL, Normal play is the new PVE my man.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 29, 2007)

uh. what?
pve = player vs. environment. meaning anything but a pvp server. normal servers included. it's been that way since the game came out.


----------



## gypsy (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay... we need more than just magic users, people. 

I am Lorynna, Tauren Hunter.

I'll probably make a couple others too... I'm one of those annoying people that has a million toons on each server.

Yes, I'll probably make a lock. They're my fave. But for now... I am Cow. Hear me Moo.


----------



## Zoom (Aug 29, 2007)

So... "Ready for action"! (How many WoW players remember that line from WC3?) I'm thinking of trying something Horde-ish...

Edit: Oops, got a lot of updating to do. I just downloaded the client the other day, it should've had all the updates!


----------



## b01 (Aug 29, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'd be all over this, but I'd ask that it not be on a PVP server. I've tried PVP. I get motion sick from having to run around in circles so I don't get targeted. I really wish I was kidding.
> 
> I don't have a Horde or Alliance preference.



Have you tired drinking Vernors Ginger-ale, or Ginger snaps, they REALLY help with the motion sickness.

I used to always pack some Stauffers ginger snaps with me when I went to the Games-LAB at Mich State Univ. Never got motion sick or nauseous again. Honest. After a while I didn't need them anymore.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay I made a character but nobody else seems to be here..maybe i got my time wrong. I'm PandoraX bloodelf priest


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 29, 2007)

b01 said:


> Have you tired drinking Vernors Ginger-ale, or Ginger snaps, they REALLY help with the motion sickness.
> 
> I used to always pack some Stauffers ginger snaps with me when I went to the Games-LAB at Mich State Univ. Never got motion sick or nauseous again. Honest. After a while I didn't need them anymore.


A legitimate excuse to eat cookies! I love it!


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello new to the forums, I play WoW =)......I have been playing warcraft since it was an RTS (real time strategy) I play both sides with a maxed account (maxed account= 50 characters). yea there are the ups and downs to PVP servers but mostly I go on there for the extra armor/weapon sets you get out of battlegrounds or gladiator battles. for the armor for example you could get a bitchin (pardon my language, its just that good) sergeant's cloak that has 66 armor at around 20ish level.


----------



## Caine (Aug 30, 2007)

Hells yeah!


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 30, 2007)

Go to Scarlet crusade server. its an rp one haha

I used to play on it.


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 30, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Interesting. I just ordered the game (was busy with other games the last few years-- Ragnarok, City of Heroes and Second Life, not to mention the expense of all those DS games), so once I get up to speed, I wouldn't mind hacking and slashing around with a bunch of Dims.


or go play lineage 2 for free on a private server. look for lineage 2 revenge. its a good server.


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 30, 2007)

Caine said:


> ROFL, Normal play is the new PVE my man.





elle camino said:


> uh. what?
> pve = player vs. environment. meaning anything but a pvp server. normal servers included. it's been that way since the game came out.



Oh pardon my mistake, I was high. I was getting PVE and PVP confused. Anyhow doesn't matter, my now lvl 67 lock will be on the lookout for yall


----------



## Caine (Aug 30, 2007)

you're 67 lock? I got my 70 one on Haorumesh killing folk left and right!


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

I play mostly on these servers:

Alliance:
Azshara
Scilla
Blood Furnace

Horde:
Akama
Haomarush
Destromath


----------



## Caine (Aug 30, 2007)

hey Dragon, whats your name on Haorumesh, I got my Shammy there!


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

which one? I maxed the server on there......and most of them are barely passed level 10.....I'm trying to level up every character on my account...but it gets boring after a few days of playing on 1 character.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 30, 2007)

K.. I'm Theophania , undead warrior.  *flexes* Muahahahaaaaa


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

here is my strongest character on WoW

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Azshara&n=Pamar


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 31, 2007)

Well logged on for a bit...didn't see anyone..i think im lvl 3 or something..lol


----------



## Caine (Aug 31, 2007)

we're there, jsut log on every so often and one of us will be playing


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm Vehrala (5th-level tauren druid) on Anvilmar. Horde, obviously. If I were to create an Alliance character, he or she would be a draenei.

-Qit


----------



## Zoom (Sep 2, 2007)

OK! Now playing three characters in Quel'dorei, which I admit is not very helpful considering everyone here already mentioned being on other servers...

Cagros the blacksmith-miner is doing well, but he was snapped up quickly for someone else's guild. My other two (one of whom looks suspiciously like Mace Windu) are Morgus and Garrthran and haven't been played at all yet, but say the word and I'll switch chars and join your guild.

Man, it bums me to be unable to auction anything until I switch to a paid account. Five days to go to ten-day trial...


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 2, 2007)

Horde all the way

Eredar:
Spoony, 70 Troll Mage
Hejimeta, 70 Orc Hunter

Duskwood:
Kanthor, 70 Blood Elf Paladin

We should make a guild together folks!


----------



## flip.the.nuts (Sep 2, 2007)

that's quite a high number of people who coincidentally play WoW.

since about 16, i've thought playing role playing computer games is a huge waste of time.

no offense anyone


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 2, 2007)

flip.the.nuts said:


> that's quite a high number of people who coincidentally play WoW.
> 
> since about 16, i've thought playing role playing computer games is a huge waste of time.
> 
> no offense anyone



Of course its a huge waste of time. Just like watching tv is or any other kind of activity for enjoyment. One thing though at least I can sell my character and actually make money (or at least get some of it back that I have spent on the game). Also I've met a huge amount of people all over the world that I would not have if I was just sitting watching tv. 

Just about the same waste of time as posting on forums..lol.


----------



## flip.the.nuts (Sep 2, 2007)

i guess your right...

what is the definition for an activity that is a waste of time? you can say that watching tv doesn't produce anything, but watching some TV programs can make you learn quite a few interesting things.

i just can't see myself playing a game like WoW for ages, i'd just be thinking a lot of the time, "erm, I think I need to get on with something productive".


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 2, 2007)

flip.the.nuts said:


> that's quite a high number of people who coincidentally play WoW.
> 
> since about 16, i've thought playing role playing computer games is a huge waste of time.
> 
> no offense anyone


Thanks for your incredibly nonproductive posts to the thread.

No offence, flip.the.nuts.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 2, 2007)

Dragon_Merc said:


> which one? I maxed the server on there......and most of them are barely passed level 10.....I'm trying to level up every character on my account...but it gets boring after a few days of playing on 1 character.


play lineage 2 revenge (google it) its a lineage2 private server where you can play for free. and its high rate. you can get to lvl 20 in less than a hour.


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 2, 2007)

I remember I had made a guild a while ago with a few other FAs, we named the guild WoWG (World of Weight Gain)... I thought it was clever... muahahahaha

Anyway, I am all for making a new guild


----------



## candygodiva (Sep 2, 2007)

Well, I play wow alot, and I just made a toon on Mok'nathal named Missgodiva. She's a Blood Elf Hunter. I'll get to playing her a little bit this evening and see if anyone pops in and adds me.

My main toons are on Tanaris if anyone plays over there. You can look for Nymphette on the ally side, and Ezuracassiel on the Horde side.


----------



## Caine (Sep 2, 2007)

Great to get another aboard MissGodiva! and a SSBBW celeb too! Hope to see you on soon!


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 3, 2007)

Just made a character on Mok'nathal, Thuchar, Troll warrior!


----------



## Caine (Sep 3, 2007)

Hells yeah dude! Oh wait... DAMMIT!!! Now I gotta share the ladies... Awwww Man!


----------



## candygodiva (Sep 3, 2007)

Celebrity...derrr...not me!
I'm just a grunt like the rest of you guys in game, grinding for gold, honor, and ... For The Horde!!!!
I sure hope we can get enough folks over at Mok'nathal for a guild. That would be awesomeness!
Hope to see you all in game! I added everyone to my friends, and if I missed anyone...I'm Missgodiva and you can add me if ya likes. 
Love and CandyKisses


----------



## Caine (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, at least shes modest and fun! What more can we ask for?!?


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 3, 2007)

I am not allowed to share, I am a taken guy


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 3, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> play lineage 2 revenge (google it) its a lineage2 private server where you can play for free. and its high rate. you can get to lvl 20 in less than a hour.


And those of us with Macs can't play it.  So I'll stick to WoW.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 3, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> play lineage 2 revenge (google it) its a lineage2 private server where you can play for free. and its high rate. you can get to lvl 20 in less than a hour.



The private servers are fun for about...a month..then really only if u donate can the fun continue. Might as well play retail if your gonna donate. Ever try retail? If you want to let me know. Always love to help. I'm on Bartz


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 3, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> The private servers are fun for about...a month..then really only if u donate can the fun continue. Might as well play retail if your gonna donate. Ever try retail? If you want to let me know. Always love to help. I'm on Bartz


pi used to play retail back during beta and after gold release but i quit after i couldnt afford the fee. that was back in 2002-03.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 3, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> And those of us with Macs can't play it.  So I'll stick to WoW.


macs miss out on ALOT of games. get a custom built pc for gaming.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 3, 2007)

gangstadawg said:


> macs miss out on ALOT of games. get a custom built pc for gaming.


Sacriledge! No evil PC shall enter my house!


----------



## Caine (Sep 3, 2007)

Ummm, PC isn't evil, Microsoft is.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 3, 2007)

Caine said:


> Ummm, PC isn't evil, Microsoft is.


yes. if they fix vista then they will be less evil.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 3, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Sacriledge! No evil PC shall enter my house!


then you will have to make do with the lack of game titles mac gets plus alot of mac games make it where the mac player cannot go against the pc player in online games.


----------



## candygodiva (Sep 3, 2007)

Caine said:


> Well, at least shes modest and fun! What more can we ask for?!?



*blushes*

I just hope more people come and join us on Mok'nathal. I'll be in there in a little while to level my lil hunter Missgodiva. Dang those Blood Elfs are skinny minnies though. It just ain't natural. I way prefer the curves of a Night Elf, or the cute pudgy bottom of a lil Dwarf girl. lol Oh well..we can't have everything.


----------



## Caine (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah I prefer Alliance too.... I mean Horde are awesome for PVP but alliance hasgreat abilities for leveling and PVE.


----------



## gypsy (Sep 12, 2007)

Oooookay then....

Where's this Ventrilo server that someone was talking about? Are we gonna get this show on the road, people???? 

Caine! As our fearless leader (you have been elected right now) you shall let us know when we are able to speak.

Chop chop, now.

 

d


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 12, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Oooookay then....
> 
> Where's this Ventrilo server that someone was talking about? Are we gonna get this show on the road, people????
> 
> ...



Ill see if i can afford the vent after I get paid tomorrow. I probably can. That would make it soo much more fun


----------



## gypsy (Sep 13, 2007)

Dibaby35 said:


> Ill see if i can afford the vent after I get paid tomorrow. I probably can. That would make it soo much more fun



How much does it cost? I could probably chip in a few bucks.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh its just 13 bucks. I don't think its a problem. hehe..gonna be so much fun! I'll make ya an admin gypsy..lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 13, 2007)

My husband bought me a trial of the game in honor of getting my new laptop. I havent installed it yet but i will eventually. (i have been simming nearly nonstop since getting this laptop) So hopefully all these terms will make sense eventually  I haven't started it because I have had like 4 site designs on my table and i'm afraid i'd get lost in the game and neglect them. When i'm done with this last design, i'll join up


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 13, 2007)

Ventrilio? What happened to Mok'Nathal? Or is this an entirely different game that I missed out on?


----------



## gypsy (Sep 14, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Ventrilio? What happened to Mok'Nathal? Or is this an entirely different game that I missed out on?




Ventrilo is a communication program that a lot of folks use with a headset/mic on WoW so they don't have to be typing to talk. Some people use TeamSpeak too. But no worries, Mok'Nathal is still the home of DimWoWers. I just ... haven't seen any of you on there. lol


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Oct 10, 2007)

Vehrala (nearly ten levels ago):






As I mentioned before, I'm on Anvilmar. If anyone else is on that server, please mention Dims in a whisper beforehand if you want to invite me to join anything.

-Qit


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 17, 2007)

Got Burning Crusade. I've now got a lvl 33 draenei shammy...




...along with my lvl 25 tauren druid. 

The Anvilmar server, however, doth suck with epic force. So, is there a consensus on what servers are the best? (I have no preference for either Alliance or Horde—draenei FTW, but ditto trolls. And although I'm a bit leery of PvP servers, I don't think the ganking/griefing/QQing/general-spoilsporting problem could be much worse than it is on Anvilmar.)

-Qit


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 23, 2007)

*Get In My Belly* is a brand new ssbbw/fa run *HORDE* guild on the *Tanaris* server! If anyone is getting bored with the SOS on their server and wants to hang out, chat, and level with a few like-minded individuals, then come on over and join my FAT HORDE ARMY!
We have a tabard, a guild bank, a website, and a level 70 that can hook up the grunts with bags, gold, elite questing help, and instance runs.
Anyone interested in joining in with the fun, check out the guild website for the officer list. 

*Get In My Belly*


----------



## moore2me (Nov 27, 2007)

In a AP story on the internet today, the vicious murder of "Baby Grace" of 2 year old Riley Sawyer by her mother (Kimberely Trenor) and her mother's boyfriend (Royce Zeigler) have some connections to the game World of Warcraft. Zeigler has admitted to killing the child.

It seems the two adults (Trenor & Zeigler) met online couple of years ago while playing the game World of Warcraft. A couple of months ago (6/2007),
they decided to move in together and later the child was tortured, killed and her body dumped in Galveston Bay.

http://apnews.myway.com//article/20071127/D8T5VRFG0.html

There is a Thread about this child's murder in Hyde Park.


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 27, 2007)

I also read about the amazing connection between this murder and white bread. Both parents had white bread toast at least 2 times per week for breakfast.

Parents, remember to protect your children from the evils of white bread, for the love of God!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 27, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> I also read about the amazing connection between this murder and white bread. Both parents had white bread toast at least 2 times per week for breakfast.
> 
> Parents, remember to protect your children from the evils of white bread, for the love of God!


IIRC, they also used bar soap rather than the liquid kind. Not to mention chlorine bleach, and the wrong brand of fabric softener. With that in mind, is anyone surprised at what resulted?

Seriously, Moore. Were you insinuating something? If so—_not cool_.

-Qit


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 28, 2007)

moore2me said:


> In a AP story on the internet today, the vicious murder of "Baby Grace" of 2 year old Riley Sawyer by her mother (Kimberely Trenor) and her mother's boyfriend (Royce Zeigler) have some connections to the game World of Warcraft. Zeigler has admitted to killing the child.
> 
> It seems the two adults (Trenor & Zeigler) met online couple of years ago while playing the game World of Warcraft. A couple of months ago (6/2007),
> they decided to move in together and later the child was tortured, killed and her body dumped in Galveston Bay.
> ...



HOLY CRAP! That sux! Some people are just freaks no matter what type of games they play. Yeah... That's really messed up right there.


----------



## Caine (Nov 28, 2007)

you got that right, thats jsut horrible and revolting!!!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 28, 2007)

Caine said:


> you got that right, thats jsut horrible and revolting!!!


People are truly disgusting creatures.  And right now—when I'm tired, depressed, got _another_ drama bomb dropped on me about an hour ago, and have a _migraine_ to boot—that's all I really have to say.

-Qit


----------



## Aurora (Nov 28, 2007)

I really dig the idea of a Dims guild type thinger, but are there enough people to make a decent functioning guild? Is there a consensus on a server? It seems there are a few different tangents going on.

Though if something does get put together I'll create a char. However I'm currently heavily involved in leveling my 32 Tauren hunter on the server Eldre'Thalas so I wouldn't be on much.

~Aurora


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 29, 2007)

Aurora said:


> I really dig the idea of a Dims guild type thinger, but are there enough people to make a decent functioning guild?


I have no idea.



> Is there a consensus on a server?


Not yet, anyway:

I, for example, am on Anvilmar (basic PvE server; usually low population, but disproportionately high percentage of FAIL). No one else from this forum seems to be there....and if I were to want to avoid building new characters from the ground up, I'd have to pay for character transfers.





Also, it seems that a lot of people are on straight-PvP servers (as opposed to, for example, RP/PvP servers); and, as I understand it, straight-PvP servers draw A-holes like flies. (Not somewhere you want to go unless you've got lots of buddies who've got your back. And don't get me started on the _suck_ that seems to pass for a concept of "honor" on PvP servers.)



> It seems there are a few different tangents going on.


I'm still annoyed about the Baby Grace post. And not _just_ because of either the implied insult _or_ the further evidence that people are disgusting, either.



> Though if something does get put together I'll create a char. However I'm currently heavily involved in leveling my 32 Tauren hunter on the server Eldre'Thalas so I wouldn't be on much.


Trying to break 25 with my druid. It seems like there was _far_ less of a grind with my shaman.

-Qit


----------



## Caine (Nov 29, 2007)

kewl , what server? if you're interested you might be able to join a few of us on another too.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 29, 2007)

Caine said:


> kewl , what server? if you're interested you might be able to join a few of us on another too.


Are you talking to me, to Aurora, or to both of us? 

Anyway...eye candy. Two pieces. (I'm _so_ rooting for the paladin in the diorama...because Horde got _shafted_ in _Burning Crusade_.)

-Qit


----------



## Caine (Nov 29, 2007)

Both of ya! Well, if you're both interested Candygodiva has something thats a bit more solidset up over on Tanaris Horde side, come join us there if you both are interesed Qit and Aurora.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 29, 2007)

Caine said:


> HEy everyone, I know we got alot of WoW players and I wasthinking, "Wouldn't it be kewl if we had a whole guild for us on one of the servers? where we can get on and express our nerdiness there and enjoy other things ythan jsut here? cause if anyone is interested lets start whistling up some server names and figuring out which would be best and what faction we should all be on when we do do it!
> 
> C'mon!!! Lets get rolling on this!



I like the idea but have a question: Since most of us on this board are either BBWs or male admirers of same, how would a Dimensions guild address the fact that the female character models in WoW are the skinniest in the MMORPG universe? 

I mean, I was able to create a character in City of Heroes once who was a voluptuous true Amazon. In WoW, the only voluptuous character I can design is a female Dwarf.


----------



## Caine (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, its not so much as to what we love, its more so that we can all meet up and jsut have fun, its not a promotion for anything, just to hang out with one another and enjoy the game so many of us like.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 29, 2007)

Caine said:


> Both of ya! Well, if you're both interested Candygodiva has something thats a bit more solidset up over on Tanaris Horde side, come join us there if you both are interesed Qit and Aurora.


Okay. I may just build a character over there. (Candy, what classes/professions do you need?)



Paul Delacroix said:


> I like the idea but have a question: Since most of us on this board are either BBWs or male admirers of same, how would a Dimensions guild address the fact that the female character models in WoW are the skinniest in the MMORPG universe?
> 
> I mean, I was able to create a character in City of Heroes once who was a voluptuous true Amazon. In WoW, the only voluptuous character I can design is a female Dwarf.


Quite frankly, _I'd_ like to start a letter-writing campaign to Blizzard in an attempt to get them to implement adjustable physiques. But you just _know_ they'd ignore it.

And your mailbox is bouncing.

-Qit


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 29, 2007)

I just transferred my BE Paladin to Arygos. Anyone else play on Arygos?


----------



## moore2me (Nov 29, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> IIRC, they also used bar soap rather than the liquid kind. Not to mention chlorine bleach, and the wrong brand of fabric softener. With that in mind, is anyone surprised at what resulted?
> 
> Seriously, Moore. Were you insinuating something? If so_not cool_.
> 
> -Qit





Qit el-Remel said:


> I'm still annoyed about the Baby Grace post. And not _just_ because of either the implied insult _or_ the further evidence that people are disgusting, either.
> 
> -Qit



Dear Qit el-Remel,

I meant no offense by the "Baby Grace" post. I was acting in my self-appointed job as a cyber-reporter who likes to scour the news, summarize stories, bring them into the DIMs fold and present them in the Threads. I am neutral on the subject of the computer game World of Warcraft. I know nothing of how to play it - I never have. The reason it, my computer system cannot handle the load requirements (slow dial-up, old, cranky hardware, etc.) I do really like the images I have seen posted of the game's characters - I am a big fan of computer graphics and greatly envious of the people who can bring such marvelous creations to life. I have been a Sci Fi fan for almost 50 years, so anytime, you can merge the two arts, Sci Fi & Computer Graphics - that's A-okay in my book. 

I was not disrespecting the game World of Warcraft. I was trying to report on a murder story that touched me because it involved a child & I used to live in that community where it happened. Sort of an Ann Rule thing. Sorry if I accidentally offended you in the process.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 29, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I like the idea but have a question: Since most of us on this board are either BBWs or male admirers of same, how would a Dimensions guild address the fact that the female character models in WoW are the skinniest in the MMORPG universe?
> 
> I mean, I was able to create a character in City of Heroes once who was a voluptuous true Amazon. In WoW, the only voluptuous character I can design is a female Dwarf.



I play tauren because they are thick. Not fat, but thick.  And they're the least human of the races but that's another story lol.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 29, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Dear Qit el-Remel,
> 
> I meant no offense by the "Baby Grace" post. I was acting in my self-appointed job as a cyber-reporter who likes to scour the news, summarize stories, bring them into the DIMs fold and present them in the Threads. I am neutral on the subject of the computer game World of Warcraft. I know nothing of how to play it - I never have. The reason it, my computer system cannot handle the load requirements (slow dial-up, old, cranky hardware, etc.) I do really like the images I have seen posted of the game's characters - I am a big fan of computer graphics and greatly envious of the people who can bring such marvelous creations to life. I have been a Sci Fi fan for almost 50 years, so anytime, you can merge the two arts, Sci Fi & Computer Graphics - that's A-okay in my book.
> 
> I was not disrespecting the game World of Warcraft. I was trying to report on a murder story that touched me because it involved a child & I used to live in that community where it happened. Sort of an Ann Rule thing. Sorry if I accidentally offended you in the process.


Well, what you posted was: *[...](T)he vicious murder of "Baby Grace" of 2 year old Riley Sawyer by her mother (Kimberely Trenor) and her mother's boyfriend (Royce Zeigler) have some connections to the game World of Warcraft.*​Do you see how that reads? Saying that the perpetrators met through the game is one thing. But when you say that the murder has "connections" to the game, you're implying that "the game made them do it"and there are already enough people out-and-out _asserting_ that it did. (There's already speculation that Trenor may actually use the game as a sort of "Twinkie defense.")

To tell the truth, I'm not sure why the media feels the need to specify that it was WoW (or a MMO, or _any online game_) in the first place. It's at best a non sequitur, and at worst smacks of sensationalism. 

And in any case, mentioning the case on this threadwhich is about the game, not about the depths to which humanity sinkswas still in poor taste. Less so, perhaps, thanfor examplemy coming onto the aforementioned Hyde Park thread and bragging about my draenei shaman...but still in poor taste.

See what I mean?

-Qit


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Dec 11, 2007)

Vehrala (my 26 feral druid) seems to have been kicked out of her guild. There's no reason for this to have happened (I had no conflicts with any of my guildies) except for the very _petty_ one of my having not played her for a week (due to illness). 

This confirms my suspicion that Horde-side on the Anvilmar realm _sucks_. So...once I can afford it, I'm transferring her (and possibly my troll rogue) to Tanaris. (Or I may just re-build them there, although that would be a bit of a pain.)

-Qit


----------



## sweetlove_12 (Dec 11, 2007)

I know there seem to be a lot of horde on here but I usually play alliance. I play on Eitrigg a normal server and I have a lvl 70 Human Priest. Her name is Amire if any of you happen to be on that server just give me a shout sometime.:bow:


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 11, 2007)

sweetlove_12 said:


> I know there seem to be a lot of horde on here but I usually play alliance. I play on Eitrigg a normal server and I have a lvl 70 Human Priest. Her name is Amire if any of you happen to be on that server just give me a shout sometime.:bow:




I prefer alliance too, and WoW dwarves are much chubbier and cuter than bipedal milk cows. 

You mean real people get to level 70?? lol.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Dec 11, 2007)

My first character ever (on someone else's account) was Alliance (night elf druid). Then, a few people got me convinced that Horde was somehow "better." So, when I got my own account, I rolled Vehrala (I was automatically assigned to the Anvilmar realm)...because I got a kick out of being a _minotaur_, and playing a druid was familiar.

Now, I'm frustrated with several things regarding Vehrala (albeit not so much with my troll rogue) and kind of on a roll with my Alliance characters (several draenei—so sue me, there's something about seven-foot blue women with hooves—and a dwarven rogue).

And yes, people get to level 70...either by playing diligently, or by simply having no lives. (The latter are the ones who make Chuck Norris jokes and say things like "OMG STFU N00B! i PwNz0rD U! LOLOLOLOL!!1!!" in chat all the time.)

-Qit


----------



## Aurora (Dec 12, 2007)

sweetlove_12 said:


> I know there seem to be a lot of horde on here but I usually play alliance. I play on Eitrigg a normal server and I have a lvl 70 Human Priest. Her name is Amire if any of you happen to be on that server just give me a shout sometime.:bow:



I've got a level 12 (I think?) Draenei on Eitrigg that I never play, lol. That's the server my brother is on, and he's a 70 nelf hunter.


----------



## sweetlove_12 (Dec 12, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> And yes, people get to level 70...either by playing diligently, or by simply having no lives.
> -Qit



Ya I got to 70 cause I have no life. Or I didn't anyways. But I don't make the jokes.lol.
I like playing alliance better because I know my way around. I have a couple hordes tho and I can get my self lost playing them. :doh:


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, because my job situation hasn't been looking up (and therefore, server transfer is not practical) I think I'm going to re-build Vehrala (and my troll rogue) on Tanaris. 

Yes, it's going to be a pain...but it may be _less_ of one on a server that doesn't suck quite so much.

-Qit


----------



## braindeadhead (Dec 17, 2007)

So did people ever decide on a server to use or a guild. I have all my toons on Bladefist. When I started I rolled a few Alliance but I found them to be way more annoying. So now I only roll Horde. If we there is Dimensions heavy realm I will certainly build an alt there. 

My main is Saint X. A level 70 BE Healdin. I really like the guild I'm in there so if you jump to Bladefist hit me up and I can try and get you an invite. We have 3 solid Kara teams, we kill Grull weekly and we are building our second ZA team. Also, I'm a huge loser with little to no life.

I'm okay with that.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll play, just let me know the server.

Horde, naturally.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 17, 2007)

i'm a super casual player so this is huge for me: i got my first character to 60 last night!
i know, it's like being thrilled about graduating kindergarten at age 35, but still. 
DING!


----------



## Caine (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratz Elle, I'm almost at 60 myself with my Shaman, and ngreat to see a few new faces here too! Hope we all get more stories over and about our characters.
Also, for those that don't know about it, Candy Godiva started a guild on the Tanaris server called, "Get In My Belly" for FA's and SS/BBWs to join, its been pretty fun so far with her Bruce and LargeNLovely. So come join in the fun there anytime guys an gals.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 17, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> My first character ever (on someone else's account) was Alliance (night elf druid). Then, a few people got me convinced that Horde was somehow "better." So, when I got my own account, I rolled Vehrala (I was automatically assigned to the Anvilmar realm)...because I got a kick out of being a _minotaur_, and playing a druid was familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> -Qit



I much prefer Alliance. The Noob area for Orcs seems easier than the human area in Elwynn Forest, but otherwise Horde seems a lot harder to navigate and lacking in--what? Aesthetics?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 17, 2007)

lacking in aesthetics? dude have you _seen_ the undercity?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 17, 2007)

she'll just respawn in five minutes so nyah nyah.

edit: actually i've always wondered how she fights. does she cast? shoot arrows? what?


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Dec 19, 2007)

I've started re-building Vehrala on Taranis. She's only level 7 at the moment, but I'm working on that. ([brag]And I've already taken out Mazzranache and Snagglespear! Ghost Howl is next...[/brag])

-Qit


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Dec 26, 2007)

And Vehrala's got the Demon-Scarred Cloak to prove it. She still owes him at least one more tail-kicking, tho...

Screen shot or it didn't happen...

-Qit


----------



## loves2laugh (Dec 26, 2007)

i posted on another thread but i want to share again- i just started with world of warcraft and i am ADDICTED. i have no idea what im doing but im having fun doing it! i dont really understand the guilds so i keep denying when asked, but i hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Dec 28, 2007)

loves2laugh said:


> i posted on another thread but i want to share again- i just started with world of warcraft and i am ADDICTED. i have no idea what im doing but im having fun doing it! i dont really understand the guilds so i keep denying when asked, but i hope to see some of you there.


Servers? Faction? Characters? I've got Alliance on Anvilmar and Horde on Tanaris (among others).

-Qit


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm an on again/off again player, currently on again (hey, no good TV on now with the writer's strike, so why not) I'm on Zul'jin with a dwarf pally, mostly holy spec w/ a little bit of prot thrown in. I *just* dinged level 69 on Wednesday. 70, here I come!


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 28, 2007)

loves2laugh said:


> i posted on another thread but i want to share again- i just started with world of warcraft and i am ADDICTED. i have no idea what im doing but im having fun doing it! i dont really understand the guilds so i keep denying when asked, but i hope to see some of you there.



I can't blame you for being addicted, it's a great game. You'll gradually get the hang of it. Have you tried doing the quests at least?

I find the tradeskills particularly fun. I've never really understood the 'guild' concept, either...throughout the history of my playing EverQuest and now WoW, guilds have always seemed a waste of one's time. I'd love to join a good one, but never have yet to date.


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 28, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> I can't blame you for being addicted, it's a great game. You'll gradually get the hang of it. Have you tried doing the quests at least?
> 
> I find the tradeskills particularly fun. I've never really understood the 'guild' concept, either...throughout the history of my playing EverQuest and now WoW, guilds have always seemed a waste of one's time. I'd love to join a good one, but never have yet to date.



Hey Paul, yeah guilds have been a mystery to me to..now, after creating my own, it's pretty much still a mystery. It is nice to have folks to chat with some, especially folks you have a bit in common with.
'Get In My Belly' on Tanaris is starting to become a very fun guild. Some really nice people have joined up already. What's really cool, is we can all be ourselves. Lots of food and fat talk to, that's always fun. Some of us have invited friends of ours from real life, and from other games to..so the guild is growing bigger and better all the time. People are leveling like crazy to.
If you ever feel like rolling a toon on the Horde side of Tanaris, look us up.  We'd love to have you to!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 28, 2007)

i got kicked from this guild i was in for saying 'vagina' in guild chat. 
actually i just got threatened with being kicked by the GM, so i went back in chat and was like "hey guys, i'm out. if you're wondering why, ask the GM's giant, flappy, cavernous vagina. p.s. vagina. p.p.s.: vagina."
/gquit

good times. 

you really only NEED a guild if you want to get to endgame and raid. i could not possibly be less interested in raiding, so guilds are a temporary, entertaining distraction for me.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 28, 2007)

I got this game, along with a laptop for xmas. Once the computer gets here I plan on loading it up and trying it out. I've never played it before but it reads like its a lot of fun!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 28, 2007)

omg, kiss your social life goodbye for a couple months. you got the expansion too, right?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> omg, kiss your social life goodbye for a couple months. you got the expansion too, right?




I dont know, to be totally honest I haven't even opened the box! I know that I can't play it til the laptop comes so I haven't messed with it at all. I could do with some no social life time though


----------



## jaxkent (Dec 28, 2007)

Wait wait wait wait wait wait
sooo u guys still playen on Mok'Nathal? if ya r i be der and give my support


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 28, 2007)

candygodiva said:


> Hey Paul, yeah guilds have been a mystery to me to..now, after creating my own, it's pretty much still a mystery. It is nice to have folks to chat with some, especially folks you have a bit in common with.
> 'Get In My Belly' on Tanaris is starting to become a very fun guild. Some really nice people have joined up already. What's really cool, is we can all be ourselves. Lots of food and fat talk to, that's always fun. Some of us have invited friends of ours from real life, and from other games to..so the guild is growing bigger and better all the time. People are leveling like crazy to.
> If you ever feel like rolling a toon on the Horde side of Tanaris, look us up.  We'd love to have you to!



Thanks! I'll consider that...although I prefer Alliance. I find Horde hard to navigate on the map.

Why not mirror your guild onto Alliance? You can still play chubby characters there--just be dwarves.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 28, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I got this game, along with a laptop for xmas. Once the computer gets here I plan on loading it up and trying it out. I've never played it before but it reads like its a lot of fun!



You'll like it. The best computer game of the modern age, Bella.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 28, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> You'll like it. The best computer game of the modern age, Bella.




It looked like a game I would enjoy, I think that even more so now that I've read through this thread. I'm looking forward to playing.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 28, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> It looked like a game I would enjoy, I think that even more so now that I've read through this thread. I'm looking forward to playing.



Let us know if you want help from some of us getting started.


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i got kicked from this guild i was in for saying 'vagina' in guild chat.
> actually i just got threatened with being kicked by the GM, so i went back in chat and was like "hey guys, i'm out. if you're wondering why, ask the GM's giant, flappy, cavernous vagina. p.s. vagina. p.p.s.: vagina."
> /gquit
> 
> ...



you've got to spread reputation..blahblahblah....but 4seriouz, that's the funniest freakin' thing I've read all day.


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Thanks! I'll consider that...although I prefer Alliance. I find Horde hard to navigate on the map.
> 
> Why not mirror your guild onto Alliance? You can still play chubby characters there--just be dwarves.



That's not a bad idea hun! I've been thinking about doing just that, not sure what to name it though. I'm already regretting not naming the Horde guild, "Fat Horde Army", and leaving, "Get In My Belly', to the Alliance. *sigh*
I'll post again when I work it out. 
CandyKisses


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 29, 2007)

candygodiva said:


> That's not a bad idea hun! I've been thinking about doing just that, not sure what to name it though. I'm already regretting not naming the Horde guild, "Fat Horde Army", and leaving, "Get In My Belly', to the Alliance. *sigh*
> I'll post again when I work it out.
> CandyKisses



The female dwarves are cute anyway--when they run down the trail, you see a small hint of a fat roll at the top of their thighs. Nicely designed skin textures, IMHO.


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i got kicked from this guild i was in for saying 'vagina' in guild chat.
> actually i just got threatened with being kicked by the GM, so i went back in chat and was like "hey guys, i'm out. if you're wondering why, ask the GM's giant, flappy, cavernous vagina. p.s. vagina. p.p.s.: vagina."
> /gquit
> 
> ...



I stick with guilds that only allow players over the age of 18, i know its pretty impossible to know if they all are but I prefer to be able to say what I want when I want and not have anyone bitching about it. 

Is everyone here on Mok'nathal? I have a 70 human lock on there but my horde toon is only lvl 10.


----------



## loves2laugh (Dec 31, 2007)

proud to say my girl shapoopi made it to level 17!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 2, 2008)

loves2laugh said:


> proud to say my girl shapoopi made it to level 17!



Is she on Tanaris, or another server? Hehe Cute name btw.


----------



## Dark Saint (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm might be fun to join in  I have 3 lvl70's ( Druid Feral, Priest Shadow and Hunter BM )


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 2, 2008)

My dwarf pally dinged 70 on the 30th. Yay!


----------



## gypsy (Jan 5, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> I got this game, along with a laptop for xmas. Once the computer gets here I plan on loading it up and trying it out. I've never played it before but it reads like its a lot of fun!



*scary voice*

Yooooouuuu will neverrrr leave the housssse againnnnnnnnnnnnn

Welcome to the addict's corner Ella


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 6, 2008)

gypsy said:


> *scary voice*
> 
> Yooooouuuu will neverrrr leave the housssse againnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> Welcome to the addict's corner Ella



HA! I gotta work so I have to find my way out some time or another. I did load the trial up on the desktop and played around with it a little bit. My laptop comes in this weekend (I think) so I'll load up the game and I'll have to bug you for pointers.


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i got kicked from this guild i was in for saying 'vagina' in guild chat.
> actually i just got threatened with being kicked by the GM, so i went back in chat and was like "hey guys, i'm out. if you're wondering why, ask the GM's giant, flappy, cavernous vagina. p.s. vagina. p.p.s.: vagina."
> /gquit
> 
> good times.



Too funny. Someone saying vagina in guild chat would be the norm in our guild. We all tend to have very "outspoken" personalities. Thank goodness we can distract them with riding crops and chocolate syrup when they get out of hand.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 6, 2008)

Dhaunae said:


> Too funny. Someone saying vagina in guild chat would be the norm in our guild. We all tend to have very "outspoken" personalities. Thank goodness we can distract them with riding crops and chocolate syrup when they get out of hand.


Someone quit my shammy's guild yesterday on account of people saying "_vibrator_" in guild chat. :blink:

-Qit


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 6, 2008)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Someone quit my shammy's guild yesterday on account of people saying "_vibrator_" in guild chat. :blink:
> 
> -Qit



You have got to be kidding me.. I just tried that in guild chat.. no one left *pouts* teehee.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 6, 2008)

Dhaunae said:


> You have got to be kidding me.. I just tried that in guild chat.. no one left *pouts* teehee.


No, she quit the guild on account of what _I_ considered relatively mild "frat boy humor." 

Two guys were accused of arguing like a married couple, they ran with it, and the most vulgar thing said was "vibrator." She complained to me, so I told them to tone it down. She went to the guildmaster with it anyway, and ended up deciding to quit the guild over it.

Then again, this was someone who once repeated an urban legend as fact...because she'd fallen for it.

-Qit


----------



## Zoom (Jan 6, 2008)

My server (Quel'dorei) has a guild where you have to pay 100 gold per week to stay a member. Needless to say, this exclusive club for the rich is considered the best guild on the server somehow. A lot of people have been threatened with being banned for speaking out against that guild in general chat.

Hell, you can get away with cheating in the game, so I'm not worried much about freedom of speech.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 6, 2008)

Zoom said:


> My server (Quel'dorei) has a guild where you have to pay 100 gold per week to stay a member. Needless to say, this exclusive club for the rich is considered the best guild on the server somehow.


That's stupid and elitist. What a lousy guild.



> A lot of people have been threatened with being banned for speaking out against that guild in general chat.


Okay...bad server, first off. But I seriously doubt that they'd actually have any power to ban you. 



> Hell, you can get away with cheating in the game, so I'm not worried much about freedom of speech.


Blizzard does make all kinds of threats against cheaters. I take it the threats aren't carried out to any real extent.

-Qit


----------



## loves2laugh (Jan 7, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Is she on Tanaris, or another server? Hehe Cute name btw.



oh i love my girl! she is level 24 on terokar. i have a pet croc named wiggles! i am sooooooooo addicted it can believe it- what am i going to do when school starts!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 7, 2008)

loves2laugh said:


> oh i love my girl! she is level 24 on terokar. i have a pet croc named wiggles! i am sooooooooo addicted it can believe it- what am i going to do when school starts!



Wiggles!!! I love that name. I have a BE Hunter on Tanaris with a pet piggy name Wiggles. 
Yeah, it's almost too addictive. I've had to start restricting myself from playing until I've gotten a good amount of work done for the day. WoW has become a reward for me to keep me motivated. A little sad maybe, but the only other things that motivate me are food and sex! LOL


----------



## loves2laugh (Jan 7, 2008)

this is a pic of my shapoopi- i hope she comes out good. 

View attachment shapoopi.jpg


----------



## loves2laugh (Jan 7, 2008)

i hope this works 

View attachment shapoopi.jpg


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 14, 2008)

As of the past hour, Vehrala has dinged twice. And a second tail-kicking was indeed visited upon the miserable hide of that lousy white cur.

-Qit


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 14, 2008)

Okay, I created a new character today on Tanaris, my first horde character, she's a BE Pally named PiggySue....would love to join the dims guild!


----------



## candygodiva (Jan 14, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> Okay, I created a new character today on Tanaris, my first horde character, she's a BE Pally named PiggySue....would love to join the dims guild!



Awesome! I'll send you a note when I get on today. Yay!:wubu:

Welcome to "Get In My Belly"!


----------



## CrankySpice (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, I hate Tuesdays.....scheduled 8 hour down time? bah....I'm betting we're looking at 10 hours, min.


----------



## Caine (Jan 15, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! Finally got my Shammy into the 60's, well, now 64 but its awesome!!! I'm almost cleared in Zangarmesh and soon to start in Terrokar. Enhance Shammies are so much fun!


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 15, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Awesome! I'll send you a note when I get on today. Yay!:wubu:
> 
> Welcome to "Get In My Belly"!



Is there a "/guildsearch" command line or something like that? I'd love to join.


----------



## Caine (Jan 15, 2008)

Nope, you just punch in /who Get in My Belly and you get the guildlist of who is on, if you log on now I can invite you into the guild. Just message me on Coracin on Tanaris to join.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats one thing about wow that made me laugh. The guild I was in originally kicked me out cause I was talking about tongue rings. LOL. I was warned before I came in that it was a "family" guild. I knew I'd probably get kicked eventually cause I'm just a fun girl..lol. But still..sooo many kids playing WoW..it's a bit annoying. But I understand you gotta protect the kids and all..just man where's the 21 and over guild?..lol


----------



## curvluver (Jan 16, 2008)

I've played in many guilds on many servers, and right now am playing on malygos (played on sisters of elune for quite a while, but endgame on that server kinda stunk). 

My belief in joining a guild is that it try to be adult-only (this is done by their actions and attitudes and not an age as since it's a virtual world they can lie...lie...lie...). Reason for this is most of the guild drama is perpetuated by the immature (I'm there to have fun and not referee two people who take things way too seriously...).

If we're going to be playing on tanaris, I may have to transfer server, or see if I have any horde on tanaris.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 16, 2008)

I just yesterday killed a female tauren with a "Moo-" something name. I hope it wasn't one of you DIMmers. She was only level 21 and was just standing around with PvP on at a vendor.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 18, 2008)

Dibaby35 said:


> I was warned before I came in that it was a "family" guild.


And that usage is why "family" is becoming the F-word in my book.

Anyway...Sekaru has actually out-leveled Vehrala.

-Qit


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 18, 2008)

Caine said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!! Finally got my Shammy into the 60's, well, now 64 but its awesome!!! I'm almost cleared in Zangarmesh and soon to start in Terrokar. Enhance Shammies are so much fun!



Enhancement Shaman are the bomb.. My Shaman was in her 30's for so long but I've finally got her up to 56. My friend is levelling his Pally along with me and we will hopefully get to Outlands today. I cannot wait. Having 2 70's already, I was getting bored with the game but she has awakened my interest. 

This is my girl out in HFP.. she is a 70 druid and I've had her for about 3 years now I think.





[/IMG]


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jan 18, 2008)

Dhaunae said:


> Enhancement Shaman are the bomb.


You know, I keep hearing _bad_ things about enhancement shaman. I actually ended up re-specializing my shammy from enhancement to more of a resto/elemental hybrid. (Of course, that _was_ because I decided that I wanted fast shocks and possibly Earth Shield more than I wanted her to dual-wield, since my hunter and rogue already dual-wield. But even so.)

Do you have any tips on how to properly _play_ an enhancement shammy?

-Qit


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh, hell. Bumping the thread for the hell of it. Anyone else think draenei guys, catfish barbels and all, are cute for some weird reason?

-Qit


----------



## luketh (May 2, 2008)

Didn't realize this was the 'new' thread. I wanna play with the guild on Tanaris, but the grind is painful for the n'th time.

Here's me on Korgath, I'm kind of a big deal 

View attachment sss.JPG


----------



## candygodiva (May 3, 2008)

luketh said:


> Didn't realize this was the 'new' thread. I wanna play with the guild on Tanaris, but the grind is painful for the n'th time.
> 
> Here's me on Korgath, I'm kind of a big deal



Ninth..shmineth! I have 10 toons on tanaris, 10 toons on Thunderhorn, and multiple toons on about 8 other servers... several of which are 20+. It's no biggie, just diddle around, and chat some with the guildies. 
Plus, where else can you play WoW with members of the bbw/bhm/ssbbw/fa/ffa community? Come on, join The Dims guild! No pressure! :kiss2:

Oh, and there's no rush in this guild to get to 70. Some of us are too fat to rush! We take it slowwwwww!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 15, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Ninth..shmineth! I have 10 toons on tanaris, 10 toons on Thunderhorn, and multiple toons on about 8 other servers... several of which are 20+. It's no biggie, just diddle around, and chat some with the guildies.


I've got ten on Tanaris (although three of them haven't been in play yet and one is basically a bank mule), ten on Anvilmar (ranging in level from 7 to 69—I'm _almost_ kind of a big deal—with the majority between 20 and 40) and a bunch of random ones elsewhere.

-Qit


----------



## candygodiva (May 15, 2008)

Qit el-Remel said:


> I've got ten on Tanaris (although three of them haven't been in play yet and one is basically a bank mule), ten on Anvilmar (ranging in level from 7 to 69I'm _almost_ kind of a big dealwith the majority between 20 and 40) and a bunch of random ones elsewhere.
> 
> -Qit



Making new toons is just so damned addictive. The only server I care to play on anymore is Tanaris, so it's really agonizing when I get the itch to try something new. I have to delete a toon to make room. lol It's horrible!


----------



## Blackjack (May 15, 2008)

Durn got STOMPED.






On our first go at it, too!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Durn got STOMPED.
> 
> On our first go at it, too!


Haha...PWNT!

-Qit


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Jun 5, 2008)

I may be undergeared, but I'm kind of a big deal. 

-Qit


----------

